
If you’re 30% through your life, that's 90% of your best relationships - rsanaie
http://qz.com/572284/the-tail-end/
======
J_Darnley
90% of 0 = 0. Yay, that bodes well!

~~~
bavcyc
He's looking at relationships early in life as the most important. You (or
anyone) can have great relationships later in life that are more important
than the early relationship(s).

